# Make Your Own Yogurt



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

So, what does making yogurt have to do with smoking food......Absolutely Nothing!

I found making my own yogurt is both cost effective, and pretty darn easy

Commercially produced yogurt can be costly, especially the "Greek" types of yogurt

Plain yogurt is tart, and needs sugar, honey, fruit or artificial sweeteners to sweeten it to your taste.  You can control this "Tartness" by the length of time you culture your yogurt.

You can use 1 cup of commercially produced yogurt with "Live Cultures" to actually culture your own yogurt

Save 1 cup of yogurt from your batch, before you add any sweetener or fruit, for the next batch

I also add 1/4 cup of Nonfat Dry Milk to help with the texture of my yogurt.  This step is not necessary.

What is "Greek Yogurt"?

When yogurt is made, a by-product is "Whey".  You can mix the Whey back into your yogurt, but it's going to be very runny.

Draining off the Whey will produce a very thick yogurt that's known as "Greek Yogurt"

Commercially produced yogurt can contain chemical preservatives and thickening agents.  They don't necessarily disclose the milk they use.  By making your own yogurt, you control what's in it!

I followed some different recipes I found on the internet.  Thru some trial and error, I found a recipe that works for me.  You may have another method or recipe.

Thanks For Looking!!

Todd

Here We Go!

I used 1 gallon of milk, 1 cup of nonfat dry milk and 1 cup of yogurt for a starter culture

Yogurt Made with Whole Milk                                               Yogurt Made with 2% Milk

Commercial Yogurt Used as my "Starter Culture"                   My own "Starter Culture" Saved From a Previous Batch













IMG_1262.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Pour your gallon of milk into a stainless steel pan.  I use a large stew pot.

Heat your milk to 185°.  Keep stirring, so you don't scorch your milk on the bottom of the pan

I use a large whisk to keep the milk moving, until the temp hits 185°

Remove from the heat, but keep stirring for about 5 minutes

You can smell the sweet heated milk!!













IMG_1192.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014





   













IMG_1194.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cool your milk to 110° - 120° and then add your Starter Culture

The live yogurt cultures will die if the temp is 125°+













IMG_1265.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cover with a lid or stretch wrap, and set in a warm place for 6+ hours

Some recipes called for using a crock pot, while others used warm towels and a cooler

My oven has a "Proofing Setting", so I can maintain approx. 115° pretty easily

The trick is to maintain a temp of 120° or so, and your milk will turn into yogurt

The process takes about 6 hours for me, but may take longer, depending on the temp you can maintain













IMG_1266.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






The milk has turned into yogurt after 6 hours

Leaving it in the heat longer will cause the "Tartness" to increase

It's important to place it in the fridge.  Cooling your yogurt down will stop the culture, and help reduce the tartness

You'll notice the Whey on top of your yogurt

You can drain it off and use your yogurt as-is, mix the whey back into your yogurt, or take one more step, and make "Greek Style Yogurt"

Some people save the whey for making bread













IMG_1205.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Line a sieve with paper towels to drain off the whey                 Finished "Greek Style Yogurt" after draining for about 4 hours

Place sieve over a bowl and into the fridge until you get the     You lose about 50% of the weight after draining the whey off

desired texture you like.                                                       Add sugar, honey, fruit or artificial sweeteners to taste













IMG_1207.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014





   













IMG_1208.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Well that's very impressive!!! We have GOAT yogurt in this house (only dairy we have is all goat) and so making our own goat yogurt could be interesting...

I think you did a beautiful job!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great Todd.  I like it on my morning cereal!  I'm sure it tastes so much better than store bought.

So am I reading this correctly that one gallon of whole milk will make 1/2 gallon of yogurt? 

What did you use for starter the very first time? 

Thanks pal.

Brian


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well that's very impressive!!! We have GOAT yogurt in this house (only dairy we have is all goat) and so making our own goat yogurt could be interesting...
> 
> I think you did a beautiful job!!!!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


That would be interesting!!!

Maybe try making a quart as a test batch and see what you think

Since it's not pasteurized, you will have to make sure you run the temp up to 185°

Remember, the longer you leave the milk to culture, the more "Tart" the yogurt will be

So, I pull my yogurt at about 6 hours or as soon as it gels up


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks great Todd.  I like it on my morning cereal!  I'm sure it tastes so much better than store bought.
> 
> So am I reading this correctly that one gallon of whole milk will make 1/2 gallon of yogurt?
> 
> ...


I eat granola every morning with a cup of homemade yogurt.  I drizzle some honey and vanilla coffee syrup on it for flavoring.  Vanilla powder works well too, but real vanilla can leave an alcohol flavor to your yogurt

For starter, I bought a small 8 oz. bucket of plain yogurt at the store.  It has to state "Live Yogurt Cultures" on the label, or you'll end up with warm milk, instead of yogurt.  Save 1 cup of plain yogurt out of your own batch to use as starter for the next batch of yogurt.  I guess yogurt can be frozen without killing off the bacteria, so some people will freeze their starter for the next batch.

I usually get 2% or Whole Milk at SAMS for around $3/gallon

If it yields 50%, you get 1/2 gallon of Greek Style Yogurt for about $3

This equates to about 4 +/- lbs. of Greek Style Yogurt

So, do the math........

It's pretty darn cheap to make your own Greek Style Yogurt!!!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 12, 2014)

We've been making it for a few months now.  We make Greek style.  I find that the kind of milk you use is whole or 1% or nonfat also determines the tartness.  Whole milk is less tart.

Yours looks very good.  It looks very much the same as the way we do it.

Mel


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

guruatbol said:


> We've been making it for a few months now.  We make Greek style.  I find that the kind of milk you use is whole or 1% or nonfat also determines the tartness.  Whole milk is less tart.
> 
> Yours looks very good.  It looks very much the same as the way we do it.
> 
> Mel



Now that's interesting
The last batch of yogurt I made was with whole milk and we really liked the flavor.  Not tart at all.  This batch is being made with 2%, so I guess we'll see if 2% is more tart than whole milk


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

I used 2% Milk with the batch I made today

First thing I noticed is this batch is much creamier than my last batch

I certainly would have thought the whole milk would be creamier than the 2% milk

Could it be the brand of milk?

Did the whole milk have more water?....Hmmmmmm.......????













IMG_1275.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cooling off on my deck in 32° weather

Draining off the whey

Very creamy texture













IMG_1277.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


















IMG_1278.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome Todd. 2 more question then I'll give it a rest.. LOL

How long will this fresh yogurt keep in the the old Kenmore? 

And.. The one cup of starter. How long will that keep in the fridge before you must use it?

Gracias!

B


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

My yogurt st seems to keep well for 2 weeks

The starter keeps for 2 weeks too

I'm gonna try freezing 1/2 my starter and see if it works the next time I make yogurt

Others say freezing will not hurt the culture, but I'll have a "Back Up Plan" just in-case!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 12, 2014)

I just use started from the batch I just made.  When we get to where we need more, we take some from what is in the fridge and use it.  the longest batch that has lasted this far has been 2 weeks.  So I don't know how long it will last in the chill chest.

We mix homemade jam in it for sweetness and fruit flavor.  My wife mixes flax seed and wheat germ in it with a bit of raw sugar and frozen berries.  Mixes it up and takes it for lunch.  I like it but don't want to take the time to make it.  The flax seed and the wheat germ soaks up the yogurt and make for an interesting texture. 

We also use it place of some of the mayo recipes call for.  It cuts down the fat.

HTH

Mel


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

I drained the yogurt for almost 2 hours, and it has a great consistency

I'm very surprised at the small amount of whey that drained off

Makes me wonder if the last gallon milk I bought had more water?????

Maybe the producer waters down their milk??

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

Started With:

8 lbs.(1 Gallon) of 2% Milk

12 oz.(1+ Cup) Yogurt Starter

Final Yield:

7 lbs. 5 oz. Greek Style Yogurt

22.4 oz. Whey

Conclusion:

The brand of milk can make a difference in the final yield

This batch I used Land O Lakes Brand yielded 83.6%

Last batch I used Milk from SAMS Club yielded approx. 50%

Today for breakfast

Homemade Yogurt w/vanilla flavoring, honey and a splash of lemon juice













IMG_1282.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 13, 2014)

I do this all the time in my MES 40.  I love homemade yogurt. Yours looks great.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> I do this all the time in my MES 40.  I love homemade yogurt. Yours looks great.


I just had a "Duh Moment"!

Never thought of using my MES 40

Thanks for the idea Mike


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jan 13, 2014)

Did I miss something here? What was the powdered milk used for? Did u mix it with the milk or in the yogurt!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

I add the powdered milk right when the milk starts to boil.  It seems to help to thicken the yogurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Todd. Growing up my mom made yogurt all the time. Of course as a kid I thought it wasn't all that great. Always too tart, not enough sugar, not enough fruit, etc.. We make ours now and found like you did that certain brands of milk make better and more yogurt than others. We have a local dairy here and their milk (they also make ice cream and their chocolate and vanilla have own national awards!) makes better yogurt than the others. 

I like to add some grape nuts or granola and some berries!


----------



## kimm (Jan 16, 2014)

Very timely discussion, as we just last night started experimenting with making our own too. I have a proof setting on my oven too, but it does not get anywhere near 115 degrees in there. I'm going to see if the MES works! Good idea! 
Kim M in PA


----------



## paprika pal (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice work. I am inspired to make some. That bowl of honey vanilla looks great and wold be a great bedtime snack.


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 16, 2014)

A couple things.

We use a cooler for the cure process.  Works very well.  We also make our own vanilla and with some vanilla and honey and some frozen fruit and you've got something!!!!!!

Mel


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 17, 2014)

I heat everything in a crockpot. Pour into mason jars put the lids on and put in my mes40 at 110 degrees for about 8 hours. Just don't use smoke.  Lol


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2014)

Today, I'm making another batch of yogurt using Land 0 Lakes brand milk to see if the 83.6% yield was a fluke, or the brand of milk actually makes a difference.  My previous batches of yogurt were made using milk from SAMS Club.

I like Mike's idea to use the MES 40, but I'm afraid the yogurt may take on the aroma of my smoker.  This is not necessarily a bad thing, but I'm bit sure how "Smokey Yogurt" will go with my granola in the morning...???

I'm using my new Cabelas dehydrator to culture the yogurt

I can set it to 115° and it actually holds temp very well

We'll see in 8 hours!













IMG_1305[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow!!! Look at that machinery!!! This is so impressive! How fun!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2014)

This batch was ready in 5 hours

Last batch took 8 hours, but the temp was bouncing around 110° or so

Hmmmmm......

I wonder why so quick this time?

Can 5° really make a difference?


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jan 25, 2014)

TJohnson said:


> This batch was ready in 5 hours
> Last batch took 8 hours, but the temp was bouncing around 110° or so
> 
> Hmmmmm......
> ...



Is it maybe hotter than the display shows?


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 25, 2014)

making yogurt right now.  Tomorrow we will have fresh stuff to eat.

Mel


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2014)

I ended up with a 75% yield on this batch using Land O Lakes Brand 2% milk

Good texture

Best batch yet!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 25, 2014)

We strain it more so our yield is 50% on any brand milk.  We use 1%.

Mel


----------



## dougmays (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome Todd! Out of curiosity have you done a price comparison to see how much you might have saved versus buying Greek Yogurt in the store?


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 5, 2014)

dougmays said:


> Awesome Todd! Out of curiosity have you done a price comparison to see how much you might have saved versus buying Greek Yogurt in the store?


Hey Doug

That's a good question...!

The initial cost is for 1 gallon of milk and 1 cup or so of Greek Yogurt to be used as a starter.  Once you make a batch, you save 1 cup of your yogurt to use as starter for the next batch.  I also use 1 cup of NonFat Dry Milk to help thicken my yogurt.

The final yield using milk from SAMS Club or Costco was about 50%

The Final yield using Land O' Lakes Brand 2% milk from Walmart was 76%

The brand of milk definitely made a difference in the yield!!!

1 Gallon 2% Milk = $3.98

1 Cup Greek Yogurt = $.99

1 Cup NFDM = $.50

Final Cost for 64 oz. to 97 oz. = $5.47

That's for the 1st batch

Using your own yogurt as starter for the next batch will save you even more

Remember, this is "Plain Yogurt".  It needs to be sweetened with sugar, fruit, honey or ???

We make smoothies out of it, so the fruit naturally sweetens it


----------



## dougmays (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome! i'd like to start doing the whole greek yogurt in the morning thing to be heatlhy! Going to have to give this a shot!


----------



## java (Mar 8, 2014)

I am going to have to give this a try. The doc says its time to really watch what I eat. Tried the greek yogurt thing and actually like it, but it is expensive.

I have to wonder if I make and eat my own yogurt, will that offset all the bacon I make? (and also eat)


----------



## brussum (Mar 30, 2014)

I followed your directions and made a great batch of Greek yogurt today!  Thanks to the OP for the post and the great idea.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Todd...so if i want Greek Style...i dont remove the whey that forms at the top, i just stir it back in?


----------



## kumatae (Apr 8, 2014)

dougmays said:


> Hey Todd...so if i want Greek Style...i dont remove the whey that forms at the top, i just stir it back in?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2014)

You actually strain or drain off the whey
You can use a very fine mesh colander, but they're expensive
I lined a regular wire colander with paper towels, and gently scooped the yogurt into the lined colander
If you allow all the whey to drain out, the texture will be similar to cream cheese
I usually drained for 1-2 hours
Keep it cool, or the culture will continue to grow
You'll end up with some pretty tart yogurt!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 12, 2014)

Followed Todd's recipe except for powdered milk.  6 hrs in the dehydrator (covered) at 115* and it looked like thinly set white pudding.  Strained it for a little over 3hrs and it tastes pretty good.  A little tart, so I'll check it at 5 hrs next time.

Glad you posted this.


----------



## kumatae (Apr 18, 2014)

Made half a gallon so halved the powdered milk and yogurt (starter) and is sitting in my 30" MES at 115 going on for about an hour or two.  My oven's warm setting won't go down that low so had to use the smoker. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## kumatae (Apr 22, 2014)

Few lessons learned from my initial yogurt making experiement.

I used half gallon of whole milk, half cup of non fat powder milk and used albertson's store brand non-fat vanilla yogurt.

Cooling down from 185 to 110 takes about 40min to hour at about 70 degree room temp and on top of granite countertop so you don't have to standby and constantly take temperature measurement.

At about 6.5 hour mark, my yogurt wasn't as tarty as I like.  I had to take it out of my smoker because I had a batch of beef jerky to to smoke.  I should have placed it in my oven with no heat to continue the "cooking" process but I placed it in the fridge.  BTW, I seran wrapped the pot and my yogurt didn't have any smoky flavor or anything like that.

I used a nutbag to drain it.  I left it in the fridge but left it to drain too long.  It was like mud so I added some of the whey that was drained to give more moisture.

Next time, I'll use 2% milk with powdered milk and leave it in the smoker overnight - 7 or 8 hours.

My favorite dessert is placing handful of frozen blueberries in a bowl and putting my yogurt on top with some agave and mixing them around.  Sort of like semi-frozen yogurt!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

So, what does making yogurt have to do with smoking food......Absolutely Nothing!

I found making my own yogurt is both cost effective, and pretty darn easy

Commercially produced yogurt can be costly, especially the "Greek" types of yogurt

Plain yogurt is tart, and needs sugar, honey, fruit or artificial sweeteners to sweeten it to your taste.  You can control this "Tartness" by the length of time you culture your yogurt.

You can use 1 cup of commercially produced yogurt with "Live Cultures" to actually culture your own yogurt

Save 1 cup of yogurt from your batch, before you add any sweetener or fruit, for the next batch

I also add 1/4 cup of Nonfat Dry Milk to help with the texture of my yogurt.  This step is not necessary.

What is "Greek Yogurt"?

When yogurt is made, a by-product is "Whey".  You can mix the Whey back into your yogurt, but it's going to be very runny.

Draining off the Whey will produce a very thick yogurt that's known as "Greek Yogurt"

Commercially produced yogurt can contain chemical preservatives and thickening agents.  They don't necessarily disclose the milk they use.  By making your own yogurt, you control what's in it!

I followed some different recipes I found on the internet.  Thru some trial and error, I found a recipe that works for me.  You may have another method or recipe.

Thanks For Looking!!

Todd

Here We Go!

I used 1 gallon of milk, 1 cup of nonfat dry milk and 1 cup of yogurt for a starter culture

Yogurt Made with Whole Milk                                               Yogurt Made with 2% Milk

Commercial Yogurt Used as my "Starter Culture"                   My own "Starter Culture" Saved From a Previous Batch













IMG_1262.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Pour your gallon of milk into a stainless steel pan.  I use a large stew pot.

Heat your milk to 185°.  Keep stirring, so you don't scorch your milk on the bottom of the pan

I use a large whisk to keep the milk moving, until the temp hits 185°

Remove from the heat, but keep stirring for about 5 minutes

You can smell the sweet heated milk!!













IMG_1192.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014





   













IMG_1194.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cool your milk to 110° - 120° and then add your Starter Culture

The live yogurt cultures will die if the temp is 125°+













IMG_1265.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cover with a lid or stretch wrap, and set in a warm place for 6+ hours

Some recipes called for using a crock pot, while others used warm towels and a cooler

My oven has a "Proofing Setting", so I can maintain approx. 115° pretty easily

The trick is to maintain a temp of 120° or so, and your milk will turn into yogurt

The process takes about 6 hours for me, but may take longer, depending on the temp you can maintain













IMG_1266.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






The milk has turned into yogurt after 6 hours

Leaving it in the heat longer will cause the "Tartness" to increase

It's important to place it in the fridge.  Cooling your yogurt down will stop the culture, and help reduce the tartness

You'll notice the Whey on top of your yogurt

You can drain it off and use your yogurt as-is, mix the whey back into your yogurt, or take one more step, and make "Greek Style Yogurt"

Some people save the whey for making bread













IMG_1205.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Line a sieve with paper towels to drain off the whey                 Finished "Greek Style Yogurt" after draining for about 4 hours

Place sieve over a bowl and into the fridge until you get the     You lose about 50% of the weight after draining the whey off

desired texture you like.                                                       Add sugar, honey, fruit or artificial sweeteners to taste













IMG_1207.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014





   













IMG_1208.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Well that's very impressive!!! We have GOAT yogurt in this house (only dairy we have is all goat) and so making our own goat yogurt could be interesting...

I think you did a beautiful job!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great Todd.  I like it on my morning cereal!  I'm sure it tastes so much better than store bought.

So am I reading this correctly that one gallon of whole milk will make 1/2 gallon of yogurt? 

What did you use for starter the very first time? 

Thanks pal.

Brian


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well that's very impressive!!! We have GOAT yogurt in this house (only dairy we have is all goat) and so making our own goat yogurt could be interesting...
> 
> I think you did a beautiful job!!!!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


That would be interesting!!!

Maybe try making a quart as a test batch and see what you think

Since it's not pasteurized, you will have to make sure you run the temp up to 185°

Remember, the longer you leave the milk to culture, the more "Tart" the yogurt will be

So, I pull my yogurt at about 6 hours or as soon as it gels up


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks great Todd.  I like it on my morning cereal!  I'm sure it tastes so much better than store bought.
> 
> So am I reading this correctly that one gallon of whole milk will make 1/2 gallon of yogurt?
> 
> ...


I eat granola every morning with a cup of homemade yogurt.  I drizzle some honey and vanilla coffee syrup on it for flavoring.  Vanilla powder works well too, but real vanilla can leave an alcohol flavor to your yogurt

For starter, I bought a small 8 oz. bucket of plain yogurt at the store.  It has to state "Live Yogurt Cultures" on the label, or you'll end up with warm milk, instead of yogurt.  Save 1 cup of plain yogurt out of your own batch to use as starter for the next batch of yogurt.  I guess yogurt can be frozen without killing off the bacteria, so some people will freeze their starter for the next batch.

I usually get 2% or Whole Milk at SAMS for around $3/gallon

If it yields 50%, you get 1/2 gallon of Greek Style Yogurt for about $3

This equates to about 4 +/- lbs. of Greek Style Yogurt

So, do the math........

It's pretty darn cheap to make your own Greek Style Yogurt!!!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 12, 2014)

We've been making it for a few months now.  We make Greek style.  I find that the kind of milk you use is whole or 1% or nonfat also determines the tartness.  Whole milk is less tart.

Yours looks very good.  It looks very much the same as the way we do it.

Mel


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

guruatbol said:


> We've been making it for a few months now.  We make Greek style.  I find that the kind of milk you use is whole or 1% or nonfat also determines the tartness.  Whole milk is less tart.
> 
> Yours looks very good.  It looks very much the same as the way we do it.
> 
> Mel



Now that's interesting
The last batch of yogurt I made was with whole milk and we really liked the flavor.  Not tart at all.  This batch is being made with 2%, so I guess we'll see if 2% is more tart than whole milk


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

I used 2% Milk with the batch I made today

First thing I noticed is this batch is much creamier than my last batch

I certainly would have thought the whole milk would be creamier than the 2% milk

Could it be the brand of milk?

Did the whole milk have more water?....Hmmmmmm.......????













IMG_1275.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014






Cooling off on my deck in 32° weather

Draining off the whey

Very creamy texture













IMG_1277.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


















IMG_1278.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome Todd. 2 more question then I'll give it a rest.. LOL

How long will this fresh yogurt keep in the the old Kenmore? 

And.. The one cup of starter. How long will that keep in the fridge before you must use it?

Gracias!

B


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

My yogurt st seems to keep well for 2 weeks

The starter keeps for 2 weeks too

I'm gonna try freezing 1/2 my starter and see if it works the next time I make yogurt

Others say freezing will not hurt the culture, but I'll have a "Back Up Plan" just in-case!


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 12, 2014)

I just use started from the batch I just made.  When we get to where we need more, we take some from what is in the fridge and use it.  the longest batch that has lasted this far has been 2 weeks.  So I don't know how long it will last in the chill chest.

We mix homemade jam in it for sweetness and fruit flavor.  My wife mixes flax seed and wheat germ in it with a bit of raw sugar and frozen berries.  Mixes it up and takes it for lunch.  I like it but don't want to take the time to make it.  The flax seed and the wheat germ soaks up the yogurt and make for an interesting texture. 

We also use it place of some of the mayo recipes call for.  It cuts down the fat.

HTH

Mel


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

I drained the yogurt for almost 2 hours, and it has a great consistency

I'm very surprised at the small amount of whey that drained off

Makes me wonder if the last gallon milk I bought had more water?????

Maybe the producer waters down their milk??

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

Started With:

8 lbs.(1 Gallon) of 2% Milk

12 oz.(1+ Cup) Yogurt Starter

Final Yield:

7 lbs. 5 oz. Greek Style Yogurt

22.4 oz. Whey

Conclusion:

The brand of milk can make a difference in the final yield

This batch I used Land O Lakes Brand yielded 83.6%

Last batch I used Milk from SAMS Club yielded approx. 50%

Today for breakfast

Homemade Yogurt w/vanilla flavoring, honey and a splash of lemon juice













IMG_1282.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 13, 2014)

I do this all the time in my MES 40.  I love homemade yogurt. Yours looks great.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> I do this all the time in my MES 40.  I love homemade yogurt. Yours looks great.


I just had a "Duh Moment"!

Never thought of using my MES 40

Thanks for the idea Mike


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jan 13, 2014)

Did I miss something here? What was the powdered milk used for? Did u mix it with the milk or in the yogurt!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2014)

I add the powdered milk right when the milk starts to boil.  It seems to help to thicken the yogurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Todd. Growing up my mom made yogurt all the time. Of course as a kid I thought it wasn't all that great. Always too tart, not enough sugar, not enough fruit, etc.. We make ours now and found like you did that certain brands of milk make better and more yogurt than others. We have a local dairy here and their milk (they also make ice cream and their chocolate and vanilla have own national awards!) makes better yogurt than the others. 

I like to add some grape nuts or granola and some berries!


----------



## kimm (Jan 16, 2014)

Very timely discussion, as we just last night started experimenting with making our own too. I have a proof setting on my oven too, but it does not get anywhere near 115 degrees in there. I'm going to see if the MES works! Good idea! 
Kim M in PA


----------



## paprika pal (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice work. I am inspired to make some. That bowl of honey vanilla looks great and wold be a great bedtime snack.


----------

